

Font Dragr: Test custom fonts in the browser. No code, just drag and drop. - fourspace
http://fontdragr.com/

======
abcd_f
Similar idea -- <http://www.extensis.com/en/WebINK/fontdropper/index.jsp>

------
ahrjay
Author here.

If you're interested in hacking on this project it's available on github to
look at.

<https://github.com/ryanseddon/font-dragr>

------
rglover
This is a great tool. Seems to be a much easier/faster version of Tim Brown's
Web Font Specimen (<http://webfontspecimen.com/>).

------
joeyespo
Pretty cool. It would be very nice if it had some default fonts in there to
just play around with out-of-the-box.

------
acabal
Seems like a nice idea, but I get a "Data was not valid JSON." error when
drag-dropping any font on FF6 Ubuntu.

~~~
ahrjay
You may be the same person who mentioned on twitter about this. That error
should only happen when dropping some data that isn't in the correct format,
it should never get to that part of the code if you're dropping a font file
from your file system. Do you mind creating an issue on the github repo[1]
with some info?

I've tested on ubuntu 11 with FF5 and all seems well, perhaps FF6 may be doing
something to cause it.

[1] <https://github.com/ryanseddon/font-dragr/issues>

